# HELP Nursing Abandoned Mini donkey green stools normal???



## Michelle53 (Apr 24, 2012)

Momma donkey kicked her foal away... ran off and would have nothing to do with it.
It was given to me to nurse...
He got colostrum the first day from mare (horse) that had lost her foal.  He had two feedings of Colostrum milk.
After that...I fed him every two hours and once during the night for several nights.
Then went to three hour and 4 hr intervals... with larger amount of liquid in bottles.
He had three stools the first day (assumably the merconium stools).
Then no stool the 2nd day.
Constipated and straining the 3rd so I gave him an Fleet enema.
Stool was hard and  green.  I had to dig it out with tip of enema.  
no stool the following day and another enema followed by another green plug stool.
I decreased the milk replacer (had been told 1 cup milk replacer to 2 cups water)
decreased now to 1 cup milk replacer to 4 cups water...
He is active, happy, chases us around the yard, loving... he is a dear.
He seems well, plump and active...  but his poop is still green (now runny ... will possibly go to 1 cup replacer and 3 cups water???)
Washed his messy bottom and dried it.
He is drinking a bottle 6 times per day consuming over 2 quarts of milk daily. 
I am feeding him Uni-Milk from my local Tractor Supply store.  as recommended by the staff there.

Any advice will be helpful as those who gave me the baby mini jack did not really know what to do either.

Joshua is currently 5 days old.  He is stalled at night and runs around during the day in our yard.
Thanks in advance for the help.  He seems happy but not sure about this green poop from white milk.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 25, 2012)

I know next to zero about bottle raising a donkey, but I do know that last year I was giving goat's milk to a lady that was raising an orphan foal. She later told me that without the goat's milk the foal would have died as it was not doing will on replacer. Maybe you can find someone with goat milk and see if that makes a difference. 

Good luck with your baby, hope he does ok.


----------



## HiddenOaksMoms (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi there.  I have raised foals on goats milk as well and when my donkey Holly, got ill and could not feed her little one (3) days old, I got goats milk from a farmer in the area.  It works very well as it is very rich in fat and helps the foals grow quickly and healthily.  You can ask your vet if you can give him some pasteurized , but I would still recommend first hand goat milk. Do not worry if he wants to drink water on his own.  As long as he is getting his proper amount of milk, and the water is good and clean without sediment, he should be just fine.  Our own little mule baby had his first drink from mamma, a second and a third, then he went right to the water bucket on his own.  I was a bit worried, but since he at least had the colostrum, he had his proper start.  Don't worry too much.  Make sure he has his tetanus and that he has had at least his first shot of penicillin.  He should be more than healthy with that.  Good Luck with him.  I'm sure you are doing fine.  Please post his progress for all to see and read.   
Another post pregnancy/dropped into  surrogate mom.
Michele


----------

